# New tank plants melting



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

I just planted my first planted tank on friday and alot of stuff is melting and i wasnt sure if its from being moved and a new tank or if im doing something wrong, everything has new growth since planting and the old stuff is melting. Heres what i planted the ones in red are melting:

Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Green 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Red 
Cryptocoryne Balansae (Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae)
Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa)
Sword, Rosette (Parviflorus parviflorus)
Cryptocoryne Undulatus 
Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri)
Dwarf Four Leaf Clover (Marsilea hirsuta)
Jungle Val

The tiger lotus started melting in less than a day but it was pretty beat up to begin with and the jungle val took 2 days to start and I just noticed the cryptocoryne undulatus and balansae this morning

Tank specs:
55g
temp- 80F
topsoil capped with pfs
Aquarsun dual t5ho suspended 26" above substrate 2-6700k bulbs
pH- 7.4
ammonia- 0
nitrites- 0
nitrates- 20
KH- 5 degress
GH- 11 degrees

Dosing:
Excel 5ml (half dose to ease vals in) every other day
Flourish- 10ml 3x week
KNO3- 1/4tsp 3x week 
KH2PO4- 1/16tsp 3x week


----------



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

really no one on aquaticplantcentral.com can help, i guess no one has any experience with planted tanks.............:???:

Just cause im a noob here and to a planted tanks doesnt mean im a noob to fish keeping and forums, i searched this and other forums for my answer and i came up with threads that say yes its normal to have considerable melting on a new tank i also found threads that state a day is really quick for that to happen and there might be other issues. All i would like is someone with more experience with a planted tank to look at my setup and my dosing that i posted and see if anything is out of whack, everyone here was a noob once before and im sure you had someone help you all im asking for is the same............sharing a common interest and help with aquatic plants is why this forum is here in the first place


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Big-Ken,

Welcome to the forum and it is regrettable that you did not receive a speedy response. Things seem slow here at APC over the past two days but going like gangbusters over on theplantedtank (another forum). I know it is stressfull to have things going haywire but keep a good attitudue! It will get worked out with a little patience.

How many days has the tank been set up?
I have had the experience you described. It was a 45g with ecocomplete substrate where the plants had been in a 75g with old aquasoil. I had mostly stems so very different plants but they started melting immediately. 

Is your soil substrate mineralized? Is it topsoil or potting soil? 
I am no expert in soil substrates but I find that topsoil in particular is often sandy and compacts. Michael Parkey, a mod here on the forum would be a person to pipe in here.

My experience with bulbed and rhizome plants is to remove the dead leaves and leave the rest if it is still firm and not mushy.

If the tank is less than a month old you really don't need to fertilize yet especially with those plants and nitrates at 20. The plants need to acclimate and you could exacerbate the problem and stimulate an algae bloom.

Hope this helps. I will follow the thread to see who shows up. Keep us posted.


----------



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

Tanks been setup for 4 days, it regular topsoil with dolomite and potash on the bottom and laterite mixed in. Im not having any issues with the stems or the dwarf clover just the val, lotus, and some crypts. The lotus im not worried about cause it has already put off two new leaves and the same with the crypts but the val is looking bad and my java moss is turning kinda brown and looks tattered


----------



## bluffdog (May 19, 2012)

Big-Ken,

I hear what you're saying, I posted a question (the one below yours about my sump) two days before you posted this one and I still havent had any response at all! Im about to join ThePlantedTank forum and search for help to my many questions there. They have a lot more activity and answers for people seeking them there . Good luck and maybe I'll see you over there!

Bluff


----------



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

bluffdog said:


> Big-Ken,
> 
> I hear what you're saying, I posted a question (the one below yours about my sump) two days before you posted this one and I still havent had any response at all! Im about to join ThePlantedTank forum and search for help to my many questions there. They have a lot more activity and answers for people seeking them there . Good luck and maybe I'll see you over there!
> 
> Bluff


Its annoying, ive had 70 views and only one real response from the looks of it either this forum is full of people that dont know about planted tanks or people that just dont want to help someone new either way its sad and i have no more use for this forum 

kimcadmus- Thank you for your help on trying to answer my questions, everything is starting to bounce back i think in trying to ease the vals into excel i was underdosing for my lighting and it was hurting everything so i went full dose and everything has greened up and sending new leafs and runners


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

glad things sound like they are bouncing back. Don't get down on this forum...it really is great. The start of summer preceding a holiday weekend can be tricky. Lots of people travel. Usually people respond very quickly here. Giving complete information and being patient and pleasant goes a long way. I know it is hard when a melt down is happening. I often complain about our instant gratification culture expectation...but damn it if I don't want answers fast too.

Good luck and keep us posted on your aquarium.


----------

